# Fujitsu E549 - acpi error



## ers (May 9, 2022)

Dear Forum,
I have decided to try switch to FreeBSD as daily driver (in the same time with buying new laptop).
This is my first attempt to use FreeBSD as a  everyday machine with graphic interface, so please excuse me if I do not know something. (hope this is right place to ask about ACPI)
After checking what is compatible and price is not to high I have chosen Fujitsu E549.
Hardware was recognized and, for the first time for me, even wifi works during setup. 
However, there is a problem with ACPI...

```
ACPI Warning: \134_SB.CMB1._BIX: Return Package is too small - found 20 elements, expected 21 (20201113/nsprepkg-799)
ACPI: \134_SB.WFDE.WQCC: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
ACPI: \134_SB.WFTE.WQCC: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
```
This makes battery info unavailable, cannot change volume or brightness, enable/disable wifi from keyboard. Probably I do not know something important.

Tested on 13.0 R, 13.1 RC5 and 14 C from available iso.
Loading acpi_fujitsu did not change much. Loading acpi_video also. Please find information about acpi below.

What to look for? What to do to make FreeBSD running on this laptop?


```
with acpi_fujitsu
==========================================
hw.acpi.battery.info_expire: 5
hw.acpi.battery.units: 1
hw.acpi.battery.state: 7
hw.acpi.battery.rate: -1
hw.acpi.battery.time: -1
hw.acpi.battery.life: -1
hw.acpi.acline: 1
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 1
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.verbose: 0
hw.acpi.s4bios: 0
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.standby_state: NONE
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S3
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5

with acpi_video
==========================================
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.levels: 100 50 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 100
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.economy: 50
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.fullpower: 100
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.brightness: 100
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.active: 1
hw.acpi.video.ext3.active: 1
hw.acpi.video.ext2.active: 1
hw.acpi.video.ext1.active: 1
hw.acpi.video.ext0.active: 1
hw.acpi.battery.info_expire: 5
hw.acpi.battery.units: 1
hw.acpi.battery.state: 7
hw.acpi.battery.rate: -1
hw.acpi.battery.time: -1
hw.acpi.battery.life: -1
hw.acpi.acline: 1
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 1
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.verbose: 0
hw.acpi.s4bios: 0
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.standby_state: NONE
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S3
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5
```


```
dmesg|grep acpi

ACPI APIC Table: <FUJ    PC      >
acpi0: <FUJ PC>
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x22> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.7 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
sdhci_pci0: <Generic SD HCI> mem 0xa1201000-0xa1201fff,0xa1200000-0xa12007ff at device 0.0 on pci2
sdhci_pci0: 1 slot(s) allocated
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 29.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
acpi_syscontainer0: <System Container> on acpi0
ACPI Warning: \134_SB.CMB1._BIX: Return Package is too small - found 20 elements, expected 21 (20201113/nsprepkg-799)
iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus (ACPI-hinted)> on ig4iic0
iicbus1: <Philips I2C bus (ACPI-hinted)> on ig4iic1
acpi_wmi0: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi1: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi1: Embedded MOF found
ACPI: \134_SB.WFDE.WQCC: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
acpi_wmi2: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi2: Embedded MOF found
ACPI: \134_SB.WFTE.WQCC: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
```


```
sysctl -a|grep acpi
==========================================
acpi0: <FUJ PC>
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x22> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
acpi_syscontainer0: <System Container> on acpi0
<118>Autoloading module: acpi_wmi
acpi_wmi0: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi1: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi1: Embedded MOF found
acpi_wmi2: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi2: Embedded MOF found
acpi_video0: <ACPI video extension> on vgapci0
acpi_video0: detached
acpi_video0: <ACPI video extension> on vgapci0
acpi_video0: detached
acpi_video0: <ACPI video extension> on vgapci0
device    acpi
kern.evdev.input.7.phys: acpi_video0
kern.evdev.input.3.phys: acpi_lid0
kern.evdev.input.2.phys: acpi_button0
debug.acpi.resume_beep: 0
debug.acpi.batt.batt_sleep_ms: 0
debug.acpi.ec.timeout: 750
debug.acpi.ec.polled: 0
debug.acpi.ec.burst: 0
debug.acpi.suspend_bounce: 0
debug.acpi.default_register_width: 1
debug.acpi.interpreter_slack: 1
debug.acpi.enable_debug_objects: 0
debug.acpi.acpi_ca_version: 20201113
debug.acpi.max_threads: 3
debug.acpi.tasks_hiwater: 11
debug.acpi.max_tasks: 1024
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.levels: 100 50 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 100
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.economy: 50
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.fullpower: 100
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.brightness: 100
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.active: 1
hw.acpi.video.ext3.active: 1
hw.acpi.video.ext2.active: 1
hw.acpi.video.ext1.active: 1
hw.acpi.video.ext0.active: 1
hw.acpi.battery.info_expire: 5
hw.acpi.battery.units: 1
hw.acpi.battery.state: 7
hw.acpi.battery.rate: -1
hw.acpi.battery.time: -1
hw.acpi.battery.life: -1
hw.acpi.acline: 1
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 1
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.verbose: 0
hw.acpi.s4bios: 0
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.standby_state: NONE
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S3
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5
irq9: acpi0:17 @cpu0(domain0): 792
machdep.idle: acpi
machdep.idle_available: spin, mwait, hlt, acpi
machdep.acpi_root: 2311118868
machdep.acpi_timer_freq: 3579545
dev.acpi_video.0.%parent: vgapci0
dev.acpi_video.0.%pnpinfo:
dev.acpi_video.0.%location:
dev.acpi_video.0.%driver: acpi_video
dev.acpi_video.0.%desc: ACPI video extension
dev.acpi_video.%parent:
dev.acpi_wmi.2.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_wmi.2.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C14 _UID=0 _CID=none
dev.acpi_wmi.2.%location: handle=\_SB_.WFTE
dev.acpi_wmi.2.%driver: acpi_wmi
dev.acpi_wmi.2.%desc: ACPI-WMI mapping
dev.acpi_wmi.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_wmi.1.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C14 _UID=0 _CID=none
dev.acpi_wmi.1.%location: handle=\_SB_.WFDE
dev.acpi_wmi.1.%driver: acpi_wmi
dev.acpi_wmi.1.%desc: ACPI-WMI mapping
dev.acpi_wmi.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_wmi.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C14 _UID=0 _CID=none
dev.acpi_wmi.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.WMTF
dev.acpi_wmi.0.%driver: acpi_wmi
dev.acpi_wmi.0.%desc: ACPI-WMI mapping
dev.acpi_wmi.%parent:
dev.acpi_perf.7.%parent: cpu7
dev.acpi_perf.7.%pnpinfo:
dev.acpi_perf.7.%location:
dev.acpi_perf.7.%driver: acpi_perf
dev.acpi_perf.7.%desc:
dev.acpi_perf.6.%parent: cpu6
dev.acpi_perf.6.%pnpinfo:
dev.acpi_perf.6.%location:
dev.acpi_perf.6.%driver: acpi_perf
dev.acpi_perf.6.%desc:
dev.acpi_perf.5.%parent: cpu5
dev.acpi_perf.5.%pnpinfo:
dev.acpi_perf.5.%location:
dev.acpi_perf.5.%driver: acpi_perf
dev.acpi_perf.5.%desc:
dev.acpi_perf.4.%parent: cpu4
dev.acpi_perf.4.%pnpinfo:
dev.acpi_perf.4.%location:
dev.acpi_perf.4.%driver: acpi_perf
dev.acpi_perf.4.%desc:
dev.acpi_perf.3.%parent: cpu3
dev.acpi_perf.3.%pnpinfo:
dev.acpi_perf.3.%location:
dev.acpi_perf.3.%driver: acpi_perf
dev.acpi_perf.3.%desc:
dev.acpi_perf.2.%parent: cpu2
dev.acpi_perf.2.%pnpinfo:
dev.acpi_perf.2.%location:
dev.acpi_perf.2.%driver: acpi_perf
dev.acpi_perf.2.%desc:
dev.acpi_perf.1.%parent: cpu1
dev.acpi_perf.1.%pnpinfo:
dev.acpi_perf.1.%location:
dev.acpi_perf.1.%driver: acpi_perf
dev.acpi_perf.1.%desc:
dev.acpi_perf.0.%parent: cpu0
dev.acpi_perf.0.%pnpinfo:
dev.acpi_perf.0.%location:
dev.acpi_perf.0.%driver: acpi_perf
dev.acpi_perf.0.%desc:
dev.acpi_perf.%parent:
dev.acpi_syscontainer.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_syscontainer.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=none _UID=0 _CID=PRP00001
dev.acpi_syscontainer.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.HDAS.SNDW
dev.acpi_syscontainer.0.%driver: acpi_syscontainer
dev.acpi_syscontainer.0.%desc: System Container
dev.acpi_syscontainer.%parent:
dev.psmcpnp.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.atkbdc.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.pcib.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_lid.0.wake: 1
dev.acpi_lid.0.state: 1
dev.acpi_lid.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_lid.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C0D _UID=0 _CID=none
dev.acpi_lid.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.LID_
dev.acpi_lid.0.%driver: acpi_lid
dev.acpi_lid.0.%desc: Control Method Lid Switch
dev.acpi_lid.%parent:
dev.battery.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_acad.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_acad.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=ACPI0003 _UID=0 _CID=none
dev.acpi_acad.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.AC__
dev.acpi_acad.0.%driver: acpi_acad
dev.acpi_acad.0.%desc: AC Adapter
dev.acpi_acad.%parent:
dev.acpi_button.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_button.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C0C _UID=0 _CID=none
dev.acpi_button.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PWRB
dev.acpi_button.0.%driver: acpi_button
dev.acpi_button.0.%desc: Power Button
dev.acpi_button.%parent:
dev.acpi_ec.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_ec.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C09 _UID=0 _CID=none
dev.acpi_ec.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__
dev.acpi_ec.0.%driver: acpi_ec
dev.acpi_ec.0.%desc: Embedded Controller: GPE 0x22
dev.acpi_ec.%parent:
dev.acpi_timer.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_timer.0.%pnpinfo: unknown
dev.acpi_timer.0.%location:
dev.acpi_timer.0.%driver: acpi_timer
dev.acpi_timer.0.%desc: 24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz
dev.acpi_timer.%parent:
dev.attimer.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.atrtc.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.hpet.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.7.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.5.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.3.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.6.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.4.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.2.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%pnpinfo: _HID=INT340E _UID=0 _CID=PNP0C02
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%location: handle=\_SB_.PTID
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C02 _UID=1 _CID=none
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.PDRC
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%pnpinfo: _HID=INT3F0D _UID=0 _CID=PNP0C02
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CWDT
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C02 _UID=2 _CID=none
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LDRC
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.%parent:
dev.acpi.0.%parent: nexus0
dev.acpi.0.%pnpinfo:
dev.acpi.0.%location:
dev.acpi.0.%driver: acpi
dev.acpi.0.%desc: FUJ PC
dev.acpi.%parent:
```


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2022)

I suggest checking to see if the machine has a BIOS/UEFI/Firmware update.


----------



## ers (Jul 8, 2022)

After updating BIOS to newest version (from march 2022) nothing changed. Almost, because i observed that reported cx_lowest change to C8.
The main problem about ACPI remains:

```
ACPI Warning: \134_SB.CMB1._BIX: Return Package is too small - found 20 elements, expected 21 (20201113/nsprepkg-799)
ACPI: \134_SB.WFDE.WQCC: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
ACPI: \134_SB.WFTE.WQCC: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
```
Still no battery information, no way do enable/disable wifi, change screen brightens...
Where to look for help? Anything...


----------



## ers (Jul 10, 2022)

Additional information: _OS Dependencies override with hw.acpi.osname="" and values found in acpi dump:
"Windows 2001", "Windows 2001 SP1", "Windows 2001 SP2", "Windows 2001.1", "Windows 2006", "Windows 2009", "Windows 2012", "Windows 2013", "Windows 2015" nothing changed.

Dumping ACPI and compiling was success ful however there was: 0 errors, 179 warnings, 453 remarks and 854 optimizations.
Loading compiled aml do not change anything also. Loaded with:
acpi_dsdt_load="YES"
acpi_dsdt_name="/boot/new_dsdt.aml"

How to fix ACPI asl?
Maybe there is somebody who knows ACPI and can help or at least point me to a person who know what to do.
SirDice, maybe you know what to do next?


----------

